# National Motorhome Show Peterborough



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

Booking for this show is now open, at last!!!!

According to the Out and About Website there is some construction work going on at the moment and camping pitches will be at a premium.

We have provisionally booked 60 spaces but if these are not booked early we will undoubtably have our allocation reduced. Can I therefore ask that anyone wishing to go to this show and camp with Motorhomefacts should book as soon as possible and MAKE SURE YOU CLICK THE CLUB BOOKING SECTION AND SELECT MOTORHOMEFACTS.COM AS YOUR CLUB. If you do not do this it is extremely unlikely that we will be able to fit you into our allocated space, you will therefore be camped in the general camping area.

Please follow the link below to the booking form as the website can be difficult to navigate!!!

<>

When you have booked with Warners don't forget to confirm your booking using the e-mail from Mhf sent to you when you booked provisionally. If you have not got that e-mail for whatever reason please PM LadyJ or myself and we will confirm for you.

We look forward to seeing you all there and perhaps we can make it a record turnout for this show.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've booked & confirmed - see you all there


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jenny just booked with Warners and put myself down as attending in the rally section.

Olley


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

All done and PM sent. Also booked Newbury

Dave

656


----------



## 101392 (Oct 14, 2006)

Done and done, see you all there from Saturday onwards, our first rally!!

Tina S


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

I'm booked from the Thursday .. see you all there.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

Thanks for being so efficient hope it carries on that way!!

healpro

Look forward to meeting you at your first rally, I'm sure you'll enjoy it and you will soon be a veteran rally goer!!

:lol:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi

Thanks to all of you that have let me know they have booked, I'm pretty sure I have confirmed you all, if I've missed anyone please let me know.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jenny

We are all booked in from Thursday, although we will be leaving Saturday evening as we have a big Dance Competition to photograph on the Sunday


stew


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Stew

I have confirmed you now. Don't worry you'll still have time to spend some money even if you have to go early!!!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jen

LOL, without a doubt. 

With the amount of work suddenly coming in for weekends I am glad I got a lot of rallies/meets in last year


stew


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Just to let you know, I have spoken with Paddy (as requested in the chat yesterday) and he is happy to have the lineup again in his other field the night before the show if anyone comes down a day early. Just give him a ring and ask - he will add you to his book then.

Don't think i'll be here, will probably be paying exorbitant prices at FM that night but I will see you all at the show  

NB, electric will not be available to all, he only has so many electric points. Also, his fee has gone up from £6.50 to £7 a night this year .. not sure what it is without electric though .. not sure if it even changes!! :lol:

P.S It is my birthday on 26th April - the Thursday of the show .... so everyone bring a candle and we'll see if we can get enough vans to match my age ...  Only joking ... I do expect everyone to sing though .... the moment you see me .. that way, I spend the day being serenaded :lol:


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

We're in. Thursday to Monday. Our first jaunt after retirement (only 55 days to go, but who's counting?)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well done Bagshanty look forward to seeing you both again.

For those of you wondering what Wurz Leigh is on about last year some of us stayed at a cc cl just up the road from the show for a couple of nights. The Address is:-

J.F.B.Ivens, (Paddy) 
Mound Lodge 
Hill Farm 
Chesterton, 
Peterborough 
PE7 3UH 
Tel. 01733 236771 or 233270 
e.mail [email protected]

He is not open till March but if you are looking for somewhere to stay on the Wednesday prior to the show give him a ring I am sure he will accommodate as many as possible.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Might sound a daft question but does the camping fee include entry to show


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi FATALHUD

Yes the camping fee includes unlimited access to the show and all evening entertainment except Saturday evening. There is an extra charge of £13 per adult and £6 for children if you wish to go to this.

Don't forget if you put Motorhomefacts.com as your club you get a £2 discount on the camping fees. You also get to camp with us!!!!


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks clianthus 

Bargain weekend
off to book it now


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Shows*

Greetings,

Just booked both Lincoln and Peterborough Jenny, got the usual £2 for mhf and £2 for MMM mag subscriber.

See you all there!!


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Fatalhud

Don't forget to add your name provisionally to the list of attendees in the Rallies/Meets section and confirm when you have booked with Warners.

Look forward to meeting you there.

Hi Peter

Long time no see!!! Look forward to seeing you and Chris again.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi clianthus 
All done pre-booked paid and confirmed booked
Our first rally so be gentle with us
lets hope for good weather and plenty of bargains
Yours Alan H


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Well Done Alan.

I'm the marshall at Peterborough so don't worry you'll be well looked after!!

It was a huge show last year with loads of bargains!!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Have booked with Warners and PM'd Clianthus. Still waiting to be confirmed, ask the vicar to do the deed!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

All confirmed now Spacerunner John. :lol: Clianthus is probally still in bed :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Spacerunner

Sorry but I haven't received your PM. You are now confirmed. Who needs a vicar when you've got me  

Look forward to seeing you both again.

LadyJ (Jacquie) cheeky madam, still in bed me!!!


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Jen,

Have booked peterborough,

Lesley


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*show*

Greetings,



> Sorry but I haven't received your PM. You are now confirmed. Who needs a vicar when you've got me


But does he get a certificate and a Bible Jenny?


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Peter

No, he may get a windscreen sticker if we have any left and a black rubbish bag like everyone else.

Last of the big spenders the MHF Rally Staff you know :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hi Lesley

Glad you've booked, especially as you are assisting with the Marshalling!!!


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

I know have sorted out clipboard,flourescent jacket and water boots.................. for Alan. :wink: 

Lesley


----------



## ethnicall (Dec 24, 2005)

Hi, finally booked & confirmed today. Our first rally, we stayed at the show last year and ended up finding the converters of our new van there. It will be a 'big' week for us as it's our 25th wedding anniversary on the Tuesday before, and also we will finally be retired, we will have just returned from a long holiday in Bali & have many new travels to come. Look forward to seeing you all there.
Mark & Gill


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*show*

Greetings,



> I know have sorted out clipboard,flourescent jacket and water boots.................. for Alan.


Oh Lesley, I hope he is going to wear something else as well!!

so at least Alan has now got some clothes, what is you are going to wear? just the boots? :lol: :lol:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi ethnicall

Thanks for letting us know you have booked. 

I don't know whether our rally will be as exciting as the rest of your week :?: 

We do however hope you enjoy your first rally with us and look forward to meeting you there.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Show*

Just booked and confirmation email sent
Arriving Friday, see you all there.

Angie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Angie

It will be lovely to see you again. Are you going to be buying any more Lafumas :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*show*

Hi Jenny.

No lafumas infact nothing on the shopping list so far which is always dangerous, we will probably get tempted with something we really don't need.

Angie


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Peterborough*

Can we book for the saturday night only?
Is the show still on on Sunday or is it winding up?
Frantone


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Frantone,


You can just book for the Saturday night camping and the show is on the Sunday closes usually about 4.30 but camping is allowed to Monday 12pm


Jacquie


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Didn't notify before, but we are booked in from Friday. btw, the entertainment on Saturday night is distinctly underwhelming - Foster & Allen???  . I thought they'd died years ago. After the Freddie Davies debacle at Newbury last year, we decided not to bother........... :roll:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi booked the Peterborough show last week, went back to their site a few days later and it wouldn't let me book another show without a password.

After some investigation it appears that it automatically registers you on the system and allocates a password to your email address. This only happens if like me you don't register yourself.

If you look on the emailed invoice they send you, the password they have given you appears on there, so you can log back on and alter the password if you like. Or book using another email address.

The password reminder system doesn't seem to work, as initially I tried this a few times before noticing the password on the invoice.

Olley


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Didn't notify before, but we are booked in from Friday. btw, the entertainment on Saturday night is distinctly underwhelming - Foster & Allen???  . I thought they'd died years ago. After the Freddie Davies debacle at Newbury last year, we decided not to bother........... :roll:


Errr, who are foster & allen? Would they be before my time? I hadn't even looked at the entertainment?! Thought we might provide our own :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Leigh

You must have led a very sheltered life. Irish duo Mick Foster and Tony Allen have album sales in excess of 18 million. 

Mind you I had to google search, not heard of them either :lol: 


stew


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

oooo, they sing in an Irish accent? I love Irish accents ... may have to pay a visit  

Thanks for the lowdown Artona ... beyond your age group too I see. Have you led a sheltered life as well? 8O 

I don't think the show organisers are trying to attract us younger campers are they!? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Must admit I made the tuff decision and opted to save my money for more tinny's and wine instead of the foster and allen twins


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Stew

I'd never heard of them but Ken had :lol: :lol: :lol:

He's still saving his money though and will devote the evening to socialising unless he's too tired from Marshalling that is :wink:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Leigh and Jenny

We will have to have our own disco then. 

Jen make sure Ken is tucked up with his cocoa first though :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Foster and Allan............never heard of them must be before my time also

Lesley


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Lesley

Think we should crack open the red and give the entertainment a miss don't you :lol:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Lesley

Just noticed the Rally Co-ordinator (LadyJ - Jacquie) has decided to join us at this show as well as Nuke!! We had better be on our best behaviour :lol: :lol:


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Just booked and confirmation email sent from Warners
We arrive Friday. Look forward to meeting old and new faces.

Steve F


----------



## 102943 (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh Dear,I may need some help to do that, do we have to stand to attention when they pass. I know they will be impressed by our neat lines of motorhomes.

Must keep my hands in my pockets at the show I do not want another motorhome,I wonder how many are impulsive buys?

Lesley


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

lesleylil said:


> Foster and Allan............never heard of them must be before my time also
> 
> Lesley


 Me neither, Foster & Day perhaps! 

Dave :lol:


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*shows*

Greetings,



> Must keep my hands in my pockets at the show I do not want another motorhome,I wonder how many are impulsive buys?


Hmmmmmmmmmmmm, reminds me of last year at Lincoln, we fell in love with the Dethleffs Advantage A class, but did not really look round it properly and took the information on face value from the salesman.

After we had paid the deposit we visited the dealer a week later we found after looking around and measuring up that there was insufficient storage space for our needs, fortunately we were able to get our deposit back.

This time we spent a whole day looking round the Hymer and measuring up before we decided to buy.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi zoro

I have confirmed you on attendees list.

Lesley

Looks like you have opened the red already!!! Quack Quack!!!


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*BOOKED*

Hi Jen

Just booked for Peterborough. See you then.

Jean
(& Terry of course since he has to do the driving!)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sundial Jean

Jen is of swaning round Winchester Science Museum with the grand kids so I will confirm you now where's me holy water gone :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for that Jacquie

I've had a lovely time at the INTECH science centre, just outside Winchester, can recommend it to anyone with kids or grandkids around 10 or 11 years old. Mine are a bit younger but still enjoyed playing with the experiments, it's very hands on, much better than the science I remember from school.

Sundial (Jean and Terry)

Hope you are keeping ok Jean and look forward to seeing you both again.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*peterborough*

Hi Jen

Thanks - not too bad despite a fall before Christmas when I tore a tendon in my shoulder which I am told will take a few months to heal - just what I need.

I am not looking forward to this weekend as we say goodbye to my grandchildren who return to Australia following a visit and I will not see them until April 08 when they come home for good. Joel is 2 and Bethany only 7mths so you can imagine how much of a wrench it will be...

Jean


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jen,

All booked now and I have confirmed meself :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Jac

Glad you decided to come. Take it you aren't going to be working :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jen

Yes you take it right :lol: I shall be relaxing in me chair weather permiting and watching you lot rushing about for a change :lol: John may make the odd cuppa though.


Jacquie


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> All booked now and I have confirmed meself :lol:


Hi Jac

Did you baptise yourself too? :lol: :lol: :lol:

BTW: Don't try DIY circumcision, easy to start but difficult to make a tidy job at the end cos yer eyes water too much. :wink:


----------



## 97751 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi, we have just booked and confirmation email arrived from Warners. We arrive Saturday. Look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi delandave

Glad you are going to join us at Peterborough. Look forward to meeting you there.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

We seem to be having the usual problems with Warners regarding club bookings for this show.

I have had an e-mail from them this morning 19/2/07 which states:-

"So far we have had 10 bookings in for your club and we are up-to-date 
apart from todays post."

The rally staff have had 15 PM's confirming booking with Warners, but I must add not all confirming that they have booked with MHF and received their £2.00 club discount.

According to the List of Attendees 31 of you have booked and confirmed.

I think you will agree there is a slight discrepancy here!!!!


PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE can you all make sure you had your club discount and that your confirmation from Warners says that you are booked with MHF.

They will only give us enough space to park the motorhomes which are definitely booked with MHF so if you want to camp with us it is up to you to make sure you book with us.

I don't want to sound stroppy but these numbers are way out even for Warners so I suspect some mistakes on the bookings have been made. There is still time to amend your bookings so if you are in any doubt please contact Warners. If you have any problem with that please PM me and I will try to help.

](*,) ](*,) ](*,)


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jenny
Just extracted my credit card from the diesel tank and dried it off :lol: :lol: Sent the booking form to Warners, with payment, so I will await the arrival of the tickets now :lol: :lol: 
Looking forward to the show and seeing everyone there...........

Keith


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I have sent PM's to everyone that has confirmed on the list of attendees telling them of the problems. Warners have just sent me an e-mail saying they have now found 18 bookings and perhaps there will be some more when they sort out the web-site problems. V Helpful I'm sure :roll: :roll: 

Hi Keith

Look forward to seeing you both at Peterborough. Hear Sharon hasn't been well, give her our best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

If you want a quick answer then I would suggest doing what I have just done and that is call 01778 391123, I asked for visiter bookings for Peterborough and got put through to Sally Collins, She took my postcode and confirmed I was booked on with MHF and that my tickets were about to be sent.

stew


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi All

Sorry but with all the problems we are having with the Show organisers I've got to bump this thread :!:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Bump


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

I too made phone call and confirmed booking, Dont forget to confirm your booked in with MHF also or you may finsh up in an overspill field like me last year and had to blag my way in on he sat


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Just got back from a couple of days at Losehill and seen the messages.
Sent E-mail to Warners as requested

Steve F


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just received my tickets and guess what they actually have Motorhomefacts on them :lol: thats the good news!!! but they have put the wrong Registration number on them  :roll: o well back to the drawing board.

Map of our location is below looks like we are in the same place as last year but inside the fence this time but then you never can tell with Warners they have a habbit of moving the boundries. :roll:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, mine came yesterday, ticket number 7.

I thought last year we were up below where MCC are; I thought the grey shaded area is the golf driving range.

Dave


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Mine came today too - number 4. Reg is correct - well the two letters they showed anyway.  

Grey shaded area is Swingers for sure. Swingers being the name of the driving range. :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Mine too - number 5. I like driving ranges, does that mean I am a swinger


stew


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Peterboro Show*

Ticket 21 arrived today and it says M'Home facts on. yeh!!!

The map is a bit deceiving, we are shown as being in one of two places, inside or outside the fence.
Will just have to see when we get there.

Angie...........


----------



## LeoK (Apr 21, 2006)

*Peterboro Show*

Ticket One  ! !

Right Day, Right count, Right Club, Right Letters.

What map ? :roll:


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*show tickets*

Greetings,

Me,anall, number 13, hmmmmmm, rest is OK, right reg etc. looking forward to getting there.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi



> Me,anall


No you are not mate, you a nice person   

stew


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,



> No you are not mate, you a nice person


Gee Thanks Stew,  seems by trying to abbreviate things I had made a hash of it.

Anyway look forard to seeing you at Newark.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hello Again everyone

It seems like the tickets are now coming though alright for this show 8O 8O 

I have just had this e-mail from Warners:-

"Don't want to speak too soon, but everything seems to be working, 
fingers crossed!

Because of where you will be on the show ground, we can let you have a 
bit more room if need be, as you have so many RV's to accomodate.

Obviously we must have the booking here to reserve the pitch, so please 
make sure that everyone calling you to say they are coming do book with 
us to avoid disappointment."

So can everyone who is booked provisionally please get booked up as soon as possible and anyone else thinking of coming please decide and get booked with Warners. Thanks


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Jen

Our pass arrived this morning, but no admission tickets for the show itself. From memory these are given at the gate as you arrive, but I may be mistaken. Do I need to chase up tickets we should have before arriving on site?

Sharon


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Sharon, If its a big red card it gets you in the gate and allows you to be allocated wristbands which get you into the show. I think .... :lol:

Edit, spelt Sharon wrong!!


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

:lol: :lol: You have spoilt my joke now... I was going to say last week I was Shaton, this week I am Sharon!!

Thanks for the info.

Sharon


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Our pass arrived on Friday. We are No 17. 

Who is No's 15 + 16? :lol: 

J & R.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Sharon

Wurz is right, the pass gets you in and they issue you with wristbands and the Showguide when you get there.


----------



## 97233 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi all, just arrived and its number 16

David and Daphne


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I can't make it unfortunately as I won't be able to drive my van then 

Oh, well there is always next year...

Karl


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Ticket 14 and wrong reg no:
hopfully sorted thanks to Clianthus


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Fatalhud,

I had wrong Reg as well so I e.mailed [email protected] and she said to alter it, so I have and I also sent her a e.mail asking if the gestapo on the gate would let me in she said tell them you have spoken to me :roll: :lol: 
Just hope they know who she is.

Oh I am Number 20 by the way in case I get lost at the gate Jen :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

It certainly sounds as if its a common problem
so hopefully they are use to it on the gate
First time at show
does anyone know if can you get newspapers and basic provisions at show or do you have to leave site


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Fatalhud


Yes there is usually a shop of sorts on site and they have newspapers bread butter etc.

Jacquie


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

RockieRV said:


> :lol: :lol: You have spoilt my joke now... I was going to say last week I was Shaton, this week I am Sharon!!
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Sharon


Sorry Sharon  :lol: :lol: ... I had to do a super quick edit .. I was mortified!!


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Hi Fatalhud
> 
> Yes there is usually a shop of sorts on site and they have newspapers bread butter etc.
> 
> Jacquie


......... and there if anyone runs out of booze I will be doing my weekly shop at the local Tesco's over that weekend so I can probably take a couple of people with me or take orders!!

Then again, knowing you lot I will probably have to make a special run as my car will only hold so much weight in wine!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

LadyJ

Tawny - Ed - will be coming about 9 on Friday evening as I will be in Peterborough and she will be in london. I take it you will have room for her car - Peugeot 307

Dave

656


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave 656

Clianthus is in charge at Peterborough, Tawny may have to park on your roof :lol: No i'm sure Jen will squeeze Eddi in somewhere.


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Dave (656)

I'm sure we'll manage to fit Eddi in somewhere as Jacquie said. When are you coming? Can't see it being too comfy for Eddi in a Peugeot 307 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*No tickets yet! for Peterborough*

Hi
I ordered my tickets on 22nd Feb an got my email confirmation and order number etc but haven't received anything in the mail yet. Is this how it should be?If not who do I contact pls? PS claimed my £2 discount and clicked on your notification link so should be on your list.
Ta
Barry


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Barry

I would give the show organisers a quick ring - get the number from their site. I did this and they confirmed when I would get the tickets


stew


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*show*

Ta but does anybody have an email? pls


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Yes, it is all on their site but this link will take you straight there. When you are there click on exhibitions and it should open up an email link.

Dependant on your pc being configured correctly for email.

stew


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi 

Thanks to rocky58 for letting me know he cannot attend and ash for confirming his booking.

That only leaves:-

smudge4532
Dizziblonde
duck

Can the above members please contact me asap to let me know whether they will be attending ot not. Thanks.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Sundial

Glad you have got your tickets eventually :lol: 


zoro

Have you got yours yet?


Is anyone else still waiting for their tickets or has got tickets without MHF written on them?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Mine arrived this morning,..MHF area written on them,...Whats these roadworks mentioned??

MnD


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Still awaiting my tickets. I emailed and asked what had happened to them and was told if I hadnt received them by the end of March to get in touch again, I booked on 22nd February.

Sonja


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi

Thanks to Dizziblonde for letting us know they cannot now attend, I have removed you from the list.

Redsonja

I would contact them again if I were you>

Mandy and Dave

I assume the roadworks are the construction work which they mention on their website. Can't give you any more info as I haven't got my tickets yet!!! I'm only the marshall and consequently get my tickets and info last :lol:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

> Mandy and Dave
> 
> I assume the roadworks are the construction work which they mention on their website. Can't give you any more info as I haven't got my tickets yet!!! I'm only the marshall and consequently get my tickets and info last


 I remember Jacquie being in the same position, when we organised the first rally at York it was panic stations! That's how Warners work it, with the attendees and Reg No.s list,.. we had no idea back then! :lol: :lol:


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

clianthus said:


> Hi Dave (656)
> 
> When are you coming? Can't see it being too comfy for Eddi in a Peugeot 307 :lol: :lol: :lol:


Jen

I will be coming 8O about lunchtime!! I normally finish about 12.00 on Fridays

Dave

656


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*tickets*

No tickets yet but I do have the confirmation email.
Should I just wait?
TonyP


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Tony

They send them out in batches. To put your mind at rest do what I did. If you open their site again via the link from MHF you will find their telephone number and phone them


stew


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Peterborough*

Tickets arrived this morning marked M'facts.

See you there!
TonyP


----------



## rogerandsandra (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi all

Our tickets arrived yesterday, but still waiting for the MH to be delivered to our dealer! should be tomorrow.

Looking forward to meeting everyone, and saying a personal thank you to all for the help, information and laughs!!

Sandra


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Frantone Tony glad to here youare all sorted with your tickets see you there.


Hi RogerandSandra Sandra hope your van arrives now you have your tickets :lol: if not we can always lend you a tent :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Tickets now arrived and even have MHF on them. 


Steve F


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi All

zoro (Steve)

Glad you eventually got your tickets  

I don't want to upset anyone!! but can you all please check that you have MHF on your tickets. 

I have just had an e-mail from warners in which they say:-

"So far I have got 44 members booked in and tickets received, but that doesn't include the internet bookings received in the last few days, I will be working through them at some point today."

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE check you have MHF on your tickets, otherwise we will not be allocated enough space for you to camp with us. According to our list of attendees there are 51 booked and confirmed with us!! If you have not got a ticket with MHF on please contact Warners to get it amended and make sure you have had your £2.00 club discount!!


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*contact email?*

Hi
Who is the contact email pls so I can chase my tickets up
Thanks
Barry


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Still no tickets will ring in the morning. I got the MMM discount of £2 and the MHF discount of £2 as well when I booked.
Sonja


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

*Warners Contact Details*

Hi Everyone

The e-mail contact is :- [email protected]

The Phone contact No. is:-01778 391123

Hope this helps everyone to clear up any problems they have.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

I have just telephoned Warners to be told that my tickets which i ordered on 22nd February are being processed at the moment and should be sent out by the end of the week. 

Sonja


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Just to remind everyone who hasn't decided yet whether to go or has just not booked with Warners yet Pre-booking for this show closes next Monday 2nd April at 9.00am

Anyone who wishes to camp with us must give Motorhomefacts as their club for which they will receive a £2.00 discount. They should also check their tickets are endorsed MHF when they arrive otherwise we will not have been allocated enough space to park you.

In other words if you are not booked with us you will not be able to camp with us.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All,

Those of you that haven't already dowloaded your MHF's badge to put in your windows could you please do so. We found that having the badge in the windows was a great help at Newark as with having 50+ vans we could keep track of where folks were and if you are standing around outside your van if your user name and proper names on there for us to see we know who we are talking to, if you see what I mean :lol: Click on the link below to download it place it in your front window when arriving and if you put outside screens up remember to move it to another window please so we can see it.

Web Page Name

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

*Unconfirmed Bookings*

Hi everyone

The following members have still not confirmed booking with Warners the show organisers:-

smudge4532
duck
JimM
jbs

Just to remind you that pre-booking closes at 9.00am on Monday 2nd April. We are now pretty much full for this rally so again to remind those who have not yet confirmed that if you are not confirmed 3 days prior to this date the MHF automatic system will remove you from the list to enable other members to book to camp with us.

I look forward to the above confirming their attendance using the e-mail sent when they booked provisionally or by contacting LadyJ or myself to do it for them, but please note we are both away at the Real Ale Train rally from Thursday afternoon until Sunday evening at the earliest!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I am away from Tomorrow Thursday for probally 2 weeks so please pm Jen Clianthus :lol: as I will not have any internet.  


Jacquie


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Keeping this to the front page whilst Jen and Jacquie enjoy themselves :wink: 

Have the following 

smudge 4532
duck
JimM
jbs

confirmed booking with the show organisers - Warners

Please note booking for the Peterborough show ends 9am Monday 2nd April, 2007.

Joyce


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

Please not that I have booked & paid for Peter-bro but my name has done a runner please show me as attending thanks
Jim M


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Thank you for your prompt reply JimM will let Jen know you are booked with Warners.


Joyce


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Have the following now booked with Warners

smudge4532

duck

jbs

Just a reminder that booking closes 9am 2nd April, 2007 This Monday.

Joyce


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

JimM 
You are now on list and confirmed as an attendee.

Everyone else who has not yet confirmed has been automatically removed by the MHF booking system.

Remember booking closes 9.00am tomorrow morning(Monday2/4/07) and anyone who is not on the list and confirmed with Warners will not be able to camp with us.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi All

Come on you lot you know you want to go to the show :lol: 

Just another couple of bookings and we get another marshall!! I could really do with the help please pre-book before morning so you can have a great time camping with all of us from MHF


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

I booked and paid months ago, and have a confirmatory email, but no tickets. And I paid for the entertainment, and no tickets there either. Am I alone in this or is this the way Warners always operates?

PS Tomorrow is my first "virtual Monday", having retired on Thursday.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Dont forget to turn the alarm off mate :lol: :lol: 
Steve F


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

zoro said:


> Dont forget to turn the alarm off mate :lol: :lol:
> Steve F


Thanks. That was the first thing I did, but I need to get used to not having to wake up early. South West Trains gave me a ride in the cab from Gillingham to Basingstoke. That was fun


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Bagshanty said:


> I booked and paid months ago, and have a confirmatory email, but no tickets. And I paid for the entertainment, and no tickets there either. Am I alone in this or is this the way Warners always operates?
> 
> PS Tomorrow is my first "virtual Monday", having retired on Thursday.


 Hi Mate, mine took a while to come through, give them a call on 01778 391123 and ask where your tickets are!

Regards MnD :wink:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi All

As Mandy and Dave said if you haven't got your tickets give them a call and chase them up, sorry I can't do this for you  

Please can we all make sure we have got red tickets with MHF on them, if you haven't ring please Warners asap and sort out the mistakes!!!


----------

